# Differential Whine



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

My O6 M6 has had a slight and I mean slight rear axle whine, most pronounced at 48-52mph. GM has a TSB out on this. Car just turned 3000 miles, and has the original oil in the pumpkin. Took it to the dealer at lunch Thursday, told them about the TSB. The service writer got in the car with me and we went for a ride. He heard the noise, pulled the TSB when we got back to the service dept. Apoligized like all get out for the trouble, and they have ordered a new unit for me just like that. From the sounds of the TSB, Dana wants to do an engineering analysis on the noisy units. No repairs or other remediation, just direct replacment and return.

This problem has likely been posted elsewhere, sorry if so and if true, perhaps the moderator would be a dear and move this post to the correct place.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

So sorry, did find the thread, and it looks like a common and recurring issue. Hope not..........


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Get some 3.91s and see if the dealer will install them in the new unit before putting it into your car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The whine will end with a replacement, unless of course Dana shipped a bad one.... Nice to know your dealer didn't jerk you around... There are still some good ones out there.*


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

i think i'm starting to hear it


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *The whine will end with a replacement, unless of course Dana shipped a bad one.... Nice to know your dealer didn't jerk you around... There are still some good ones out there.*


My dealer has been great. No pushy pushy. Heres the car, what are you willing to pay. Made an offer that was finally accepted at the end of the monthy:cheers , then they threw in the 0% on top. Super deal. The service dept has been great on this one occasion. Car was delivered in pefect unmolested condition, with very little dealer prep at my request. Motor City GMC in Btown. Supposedly the largest dealer of its type in the Nation. They sell a LOT of trucks! GTO's are a little odd to them (service) at this point, but they still have several in stock. Nice guys over there.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Had mine replaced too. Don't be surprised if you still have a slight whine with the new unit. Mine was decreased but can still hear it 45-55 under light accelleration and decel. Replaced at 2800mi. have 8200mi now with no increase in noise. I changed oil after 500 miles and again at 1500 since install. I think it is a good idea to change the oil as these gears do generate some very fine metallic particles during breakin.:cheers


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

cat1055man said:


> Had mine replaced too. Don't be surprised if you still have a slight whine with the new unit. Mine was decreased but can still hear it 45-55 under light accelleration and decel. Replaced at 2800mi. have 8200mi now with no increase in noise. I changed oil after 500 miles and again at 1500 since install. I think it is a good idea to change the oil as these gears do generate some very fine metallic particles during breakin.:cheers


I agree and will do so. Do you or anyone else find it to be a bit odd that the service schedule does not call out a diff fluid change? Every other vehicle I have ever owned with a clutch type LS dif calls out a service interval. Not so the GTO. Seems a little weird.:willy: Maybe I should change the oil and leave my old one installed! I really hate to have it changed by the dealer mechanics. WAY SCARY


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I have the whine at 48-52 as well, not very pronounced, but it is there, and in 5th gear. I have just changed the oil, and unless the diff grenades in hot oily pieces, the factory diff stays in the car.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyone know the cost to replace the rear end unit? With all the mods I have in place I doubt they're going to be receptive to warranty coverage.......I might be wrong though, dealer has been pretty good but ownership just changed recently and you never know when new owners step in.


JET


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My new rear has NO whine at all. Quiet as can be. (knock on wood)

Incidentally, my dealer is tops. Red carpet treatment. Can't say enough good things about them. Guess it helps being a repeat customer too.

Your credit rating may dictate how well you are treated. Example: While shopping for a car for my youngest son, I came across a new 06 Cobalt. Negotiated a real good deal with a dealer. The offer at this dealership gave the best deal after shopping at about 6 different Chevy dealers. This dealer is also a Pontiac dealer that did not come close to giving me an acceptable offer when I was shopping for my GTO (no credit check was done at that time)... Anyway.....I co-signed a loan for my son..... Upon doing a credit check and discovering my credit rating cannot be higher, the red carpet rolled out. Not that we were treated bad before that because we were treated fine, but after a credit check was done, I was approached and told anything we want, it's ours. We got much more attention after the credit check than before the credit check. 

I believe all potential customers should be treated with the utmost... but they are not and the reality is, and in this example, it indicates.... if the dealer investigates who they are dealing with, their attitude towards that customer becomes more sensitive and they are more inclined to go the extra mile towards that customer than that of one who has poor or moderate credit. 

My son wanted an orange Cobalt. None were in the area. After a deal was struck, the dealer found one 85 miles away went and got it and drove it back, to make the sale. Before the deal was struck, when I inquired of the availability of the color, I was told the dealership only dealt with a certain few other dealerships when doing dealer trades..No orange ones were in the trade area, and my son was settling for choice # 2 .... Needless to say, they went the extra mile for a 14K car and got him what he wanted. That would not have happened otherwise. 

*


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I am finally getting my new diff on Monday. Took it in a week ago last Friday, made the 3rd complaint about the whining and brought along the print out of the TSB for "DANA ENGINEERING". They ordered it, called me Wednesday and said it was in. I'll be driving the loaner to work Monday.


----------



## GNSS (Dec 29, 2005)

J.E.T.
Took my car in locally for the "whine" and a/c compressor making noise and they said everything was normal 
That was Kaiser Pontiac. Drove to Orlando to Carl Black GMC and they replaced the rear end and the a/c compressor no problems.
Give them a shot.

Jeff


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Anyone know the cost to replace the rear end unit? With all the mods I have in place I doubt they're going to be receptive to warranty coverage.......I might be wrong though, dealer has been pretty good but ownership just changed recently and you never know when new owners step in.
> 
> 
> JET


Dealer service advisor told me that the part was 4K OUCH


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> Dealer service advisor told me that the part was 4K OUCH


*GM will back charge Dana. Dana will have to make good on the part to GM. I worked for Dana... What happens is....The parts will be shipped back to the Dana plant from where it was assembled. I will be taken apart and inspected, it then will be written up and the entire assy will be destroyed so no one can get the parts and sell bit and pieces of it off. It then will be sold as scrap. This is standard procedure.

Dana is in bankruptcy... Their stocks that were once trading for over 71 dollars a share even after stock splits...plummeted to 62 cents a share before NASDAQ suspended their trading. Dana's leadership is petitioning the courts to have them receive their 1.6 million dollar bonuses and more... if they pull out of bankruptcy. This has retirees storming mad because Dana is trying to cut their medical benefits... It is a legal quagmire... If they do not get out of bankruptsy, their assets will be sold. If it is sold I do not know what will happen to claims for parts such as rear ends.. This has been going on now for some time... IMO if anyone has a rear with a whine... it may be in your best interest to get this corrected just in case Dana is absolved of their liabilities through the courts. I am sure GM would have to make good on the parts possibly from Eaton or other competitors but if it were me, I'd get this taken care of ASAP. *


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

GNSS said:


> J.E.T.
> Took my car in locally for the "whine" and a/c compressor making noise and they said everything was normal
> That was Kaiser Pontiac. Drove to Orlando to Carl Black GMC and they replaced the rear end and the a/c compressor no problems.
> Give them a shot.
> ...


They're the ones who bought out McNamara Pontiac, the place where I bought the car. I haven't been to the new facility yet but do know the guys from McNamara and I assume they all moved over to the new dealership. Guess we'll see how they are, not holding my breath though.

JET


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Dealer called yesterday and the new pumpkin is finally in. They want the car on Tuesday and Wednesday. I will post after they complete the swap and let you all know what the experience was like and if the whine (and clunk) are gone.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

My diff was installed in 1 day. Took them 3 days to fix the horn, so I drove around a Torrent from Mon to Wed night. Wouldnt buy one of those myself, whats up with the entire dash bleeding all over the place at night? Terrible. Anyway, I am very happy with the new diff. Quiet, perfectly quiet now. The best part though is all of the slop in my drivetrain is now gone. Its amazing. The whole driveline is perfectly tight, all the clunking at low speed shifts are gone and the play between decel and accel is gone. Very satisfied with the results of the swap. Just wish they wouldnt have told me the noises were normal for the past 15,000 miles. THIS is normal.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to hear it! The driveline slop I was reluctantly willing to accept. The whine not a chance. Hope my experience is a good as yours was.


----------



## Gordon Fan (Feb 25, 2005)

*Differential whine*

I had mine replaced in my 04 and this one still has a slight whine on acceleration. The old one whined when I let off of it. I haven't been back to see if they are going to do anything more. Not driving it much since they tore up my road.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

The dealer tech, (The tech!) called me today. The SOP for the changeout calls for new bolts. I assume they are the torque plus angle (stretch) type and cannot be reused. The parts dept does not have them and they are having them overnighted for me. They were so aplogetic and pleasant about it! I am amazed. The tech also informed me that he checked the struts and found them to be OK. I did not even mention the struts to the dealer! Gotta love it. Motor City Pontiac. BTW they gave me a loaner and I didnt even ask for one. There are good stores out there!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Car is done. No whine but the tech and service manager are not happy with the changeout. They are ordering yet another new pumpkin because the new one has a noise that they dont like. Giving me the car back today and scheduling surgery again after a conversation with GM engineering. I have not picked the car up, but will in a bit and will update later.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

ARGH - the new diff sounds like Sheooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way worse than before. Would not drive the car 10 miles in this condition. Good Grief. :willy: 

Another one is one its way. Should have left it alone!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

3rd dif - counting original. The characteristci 48-52 mph whine is gone. But now it whines all the time, louder. Dealer has been very decent. They say they would not be happy with the car. I am not. GM engineering will have a look at the beast in two weeks. More later. :confused


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I am on my second one for the same problem and the whine is getting louder and louder, loudest at 50 mph. It was replaced about 13,000 miles ago. The car had about 10k miles when I got it replaced. I am just waiting for it to explode so they will replace it without question. When I got the first one replaced, I had to convince the service advisor that the diff was the problem. They tried to telling me it was the tires making noise. I proved to them otherwise.


----------



## SOCALGOAT (Sep 27, 2006)

My Car Is In Service For The Famous 40-50mph Whine When Off Throttle....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i wish i knew what this sound sounds like so i will know if i have it now or in the future. i have 22000+ on it all ready. when i hit 36,001 then it will kick in :willy:


----------



## SOCALGOAT (Sep 27, 2006)

*Rear End*

It Always Seems To Happen That Way...


----------



## Gordon Fan (Feb 25, 2005)

*More rear end whine*

My dealer is replacing mine for the second time. I have about 12000 miles on the car. The first one whined when letting off, but this one whines on acceleration between 45 & 55. I also have it in to replace the fuel sending unit. GM tech boys tried to say I didn't break the new one in correctly. They definitely have a problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gordon Fan said:


> My dealer is replacing mine for the second time. I have about 12000 miles on the car. The first one whined when letting off, but this one whines on acceleration between 45 & 55. I also have it in to replace the fuel sending unit. GM tech boys tried to say I didn't break the new one in correctly. They definitely have a problem.


*My Diff was replaced at just under 5k miles. It made the infamous whine at about 45-55 with my foot on the pedal. It would stop when I took my foot off of the pedal and let it coast. I have had no problems with the new rear. 

Yes, Dana had problems with them. LOTS. It had nothing to do with improper break in... 

I have mentioned this a few times in the past, and I will again.... Dana is in serious trouble. Their future is uncertain. A judge has ruled AGAINST the big wigs from trying to collect millions in bonus money while the company THEY are responsible for is barely treading water, and is on the verge of collapse. Workers are continuing to lose their jobs, as more plants close and retirees are nervous as all hell about losing benes...

IF you have a faulty rear and are hanging on to it for whatever reason, it may be in your best interest to get it taken care of ASAP. No one knows for certain what the future is with Dana, and it's possible replacement rears may be hard to come by. I would not take that chance. *


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Even if Dana goes out of business, Pontiac would still have to come up with some kind of replacement. If they just said sorry your on your own, I don't think they would be in business much longer. I know I would never buy another car from them if they pulled something like that.

When I had a BMW they had an issue with Bremi coils, they replaced them "under warranty" with Bosch.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

hardball75006 said:


> Even if Dana goes out of business, Pontiac would still have to come up with some kind of replacement. If they just said sorry your on your own, I don't think they would be in business much longer. I know I would never buy another car from them if they pulled something like that.
> 
> When I had a BMW they had an issue with Bremi coils, they replaced them "under warranty" with Bosch.



*Dana was under a hostile take over attempt by Arvin Merritor a few years back, and what they did to thwart it was, was to go in to partnership with the UAW. After spending their corporate lives, and countless dollars to fight unionization, when it came down to survival of the company, they allowed the UAW to canvass their plants and Dana agreed NOT to do anything to stop it. All that was required for the UAW to gain entry was to do what is called a card check.

What that means is.. 50% plus 1 of the work force has to sing a union card. This would allow them to gain representation instead of forcing a vote. Dana became 100% UAW. That did stop the Merritor take over, but it did little to stop the poor management, layoffs, and plant closures that were happening BEFORE that move. And as I stated in the previous post, their top exec's had the balls to petition the courts to collect MEGA bonus money if, they can pull Dana out of Bankruptcy. The Judge denied their request. 

Enough of the history lesson.......... If Dana goes belly up or is eventually bought out, GM will have to find another supplier for rears. My personal thought is they may go with Eaton. Regardless of who they go with, the rears would have to be built to GM specs. Unless GM is doing a just in case scenario, and there are no extra rears in the wip, it is possible it may be some time until new rears can be produced. And, what you have to worry about is, a new supplier, new workers, etc..... Who knows what quality problems would arise from that....... This is why I advise people, if they need a replacement rear, it may be in their best interest to get this taken care of ASAP.
*


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

I took my 05 (16,000 miles) in for oil change yesterday and talked to them about the whine and clunk again. They test drove and said whine was coming from rear end and ordered another for me. They did not hear the clunk though. It clunks at low speed during decel (auto). It does this intermittenly. Now, I am not mechanically inclined at all. Would this clunk only be coming from the rear end??
The dealership changed hands a few months back and is a whole lot better than the old one. The last dealer told me that all GTO's whined and all high performance vehicles had a clunk. What a crock!! Hope this cures the problem. Will let you know.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mnstrundhd said:


> I took my 05 (16,000 miles) in for oil change yesterday and talked to them about the whine and clunk again. They test drove and said whine was coming from rear end and ordered another for me. They did not hear the clunk though. It clunks at low speed during decel (auto). It does this intermittenly. Now, I am not mechanically inclined at all. Would this clunk only be coming from the rear end??
> The dealership changed hands a few months back and is a whole lot better than the old one. The last dealer told me that all GTO's whined and all high performance vehicles had a clunk. What a crock!! Hope this cures the problem. Will let you know.


*Without hearing it, I would assume the clunking may be coming from the tranny.

The rear end receives the power from the engine to the rear end via the drive shaft. The drive transfers the power from the power plant to the rear end. I suppose there could be a clunking in there but there are gears in the rear along with the ends of the axle shafts. I would think if there is a clunking going on in the rear it would be the pinion jumping around or even the axle shaft. I would doubt it though. Being it is intermittent, I doubt that clunking is in the rear end.

I would tend to believe the clunking is going on in the tranny, but without hearing it first hand I am only assuming. Something is out of line, or not meshing properly. I would get this looked at ASAP. *


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Is this all years or just 05-06 Im going to start listening


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Taxman said:


> Is this all years or just 05-06 Im going to start listening


*
I have not heard issues with the 04's but not sure.

I think most of the whine was on the 05's but some 06's were effected according to posts on here.

The strut problem is prevalent on 06's.*


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

*Back at the Dealer*

Well the Goat is back at the dealer today, awaiting analysis by the factory rep. Preditction - He will state that the noise is normal and tell me to go away. Hope not. Will post up this afternoon and let you know what gives. 

BTW, my dealer has been really decent about this issue. They thought the JHP guage pod was off the hook too.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

What a surprise - factory guy says noise is normal. ARGH. GM wonders why they are loosing market share. Looks like I will have to escalate. Stay tuned


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's something like $2,800. mine wails like a banshee. with my mods i may just remove the pig and get it rebearinged and adjusted.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> it's something like $2,800. mine wails like a banshee. with my mods i may just remove the pig and get it rebearinged and adjusted.


And while you have it all apart, might as well get some 3.91s in there.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

BigNick said:


> And while you have it all apart, might as well get some 3.91s in there.


Id be happy if my stockers would just be quiet! Besides, the damn things torches tires with the 3.64s so what the heck is the point!!!!:cool


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Apparently, the differential's part number has been changed. Found the information on another board. The dealer has ordered the newest version for me. This will be the 4th rear-end in the car. The previous installs were of the old part number. You'd think they would know wouldn't ya? Please say a little prayer for me and the Goat. BTW, 1 800 ponitac was a complete JOKE. I am headed to the office now, if you want the part numbers, post or PM and I will get them to you.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

I actually just ordered a brand new Differential for a 06 GTO with 12,200 miles on it. Doing it for customer satisfaction. Got to love GM  Part# was 92187413 and what do you know. BACKORDER....


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Its nice ordering a $3,000 part and then chucking the old one in the garbage.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Backorder for me too!


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Ive had one on order for 2 weeks or so. I called GM and something stupid like every warehouse only got 2 diffs. Some good that will do. So as of now no ETA


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

The 1st GTO that I test drove on the day of purchase had a HORRIBLE diff whine. The saleman told me that it was normal, and I told him that he was smoking crack.
I took a 2nd car out, and the noise was not there. Thus, I bought the 2nd car. However, I do notice the whine around 55 or so, on decel with my foot off the gas. It is minor, but if it gets any worse, I'll have it replaced.


----------



## fearroyo (Dec 8, 2006)

PEKO said:


> Ive had one on order for 2 weeks or so. I called GM and something stupid like every warehouse only got 2 diffs. Some good that will do. So as of now no ETA


Yup, still waiting on mine. I haven't heard anything from the dealer. I will have to give them a call tomorrow to get an update.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Finally got the Diff in, GOing in the customers car as we speak.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

They did the exchange for me yesterday with PN 92187413. Viola! Perfection. The new pumpkin utters not one untoward noise, howl, clunk or whine. YAHOO. If you have a whiney rear, insist on this updated PN.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

PEKO said:


> Finally got the Diff in, GOing in the customers car as we speak.


Let us know what the outcome is... I am very pleased with the new dif. Finally


----------



## fearroyo (Dec 8, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Let us know what the outcome is... I am very pleased with the new dif. Finally


I spoke to my dealer today and they have it in. Mine is being installed tomorrow. Hopefully it is the new part number.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

fearroyo said:


> I spoke to my dealer today and they have it in. Mine is being installed tomorrow. Hopefully it is the new part number.


Make sure it is. Check the manifest or whatever to be sure. If it is not, tell them to start over. Seriously. This is the 3rd replacement ive done. Make sure or tell them to order the right part.


----------



## fearroyo (Dec 8, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Make sure it is. Check the manifest or whatever to be sure. If it is not, tell them to start over. Seriously. This is the 3rd replacement ive done. Make sure or tell them to order the right part.


I got the car back today. PN 92187416 was what they installed. Can I assume that is the old part number and I may run into the issue again?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

It is not the old part number for sure, but perhaps it has been superceded again. Is it quiet? My earlier difs HOWLED. My new one is silent.


----------



## fearroyo (Dec 8, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> It is not the old part number for sure, but perhaps it has been superceded again. Is it quiet? My earlier difs HOWLED. My new one is silent.


That's good to hear. arty: 

Yeah, this one is very silent. The entire car feels better, does not seem to be so loose and clunky.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey guys, do somebody has the VINs affected by the bad differentials, or the build dates? Mine was built on June 06. Geez, I bought one of the latest to supposedly have less problems, and I hear about strut issues, differentials... Frustrating.

Or how about just checking the part number? Could you please tell me where it's stamped so I can check it? Car sounds normal as far as I can tell, but only 400 miles on the clock.

Oh, and what's the explanation of the whine? Too much slop on the gears?? Too little? Can an early oil change eliminate a future whine? Just curious.

Thanks guys.
JC


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Hey guys, do somebody has the VINs affected by the bad differentials, or the build dates? Mine was built on June 06. Geez, I bought one of the latest to supposedly have less problems, and I hear about strut issues, differentials... Frustrating.
> 
> Or how about just checking the part number? Could you please tell me where it's stamped so I can check it? Car sounds normal as far as I can tell, but only 400 miles on the clock.
> 
> ...


*I do not believe the VIN is going to show a good or bad rear. It depends on what DANA sent. They built a bunch of bad rears (mostly in the 2005 models) and send out newly built good ones upon orders for them. By your build date, good rears should have replaced any old rears that were in the WIP. 

If you do not hear a high pitched whine, chances are you may not have the problem OR it could develop later. Most of the complaints come at about 45-55 mph while the accelerator is depressed. Once you leave off of it, the whine stops. The vin number is on your dash. Look in the windshield at the bottom of it by the cluster gauge housing. 

I never heard a definitive reason as to why the whine occurred. It could be different reasons from incorrect tolerences in the pinion gears to slightly warped gearing. 

The procedure to correcting this was to replace the gear oil with a thicker viscosity, and if that didn't solve the problem, then a complete swap out is done.

As far as struts, this is more common place on 06's. If you are not experiencing the symptoms others described, chances are you have a good one. If you suspect any kind of abnormalities, or for peace of mind, let your dealer check it out. *


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

*Poll - Try this*

For you all who have the dreaded clunking sound coming from the diff, try this (M6 Owners) and post your results:

1. Car parked on level surface, engine off.
2. Car in 1st gear, parking brake off.
3. Open the driver door and use the pillar panel to rock the car back and forth (with quite a bit of force), my diff makes a metallic clunking sound from the outside, and inside the car, sounds exactly like the clunk I hear when driving.
4. If you rock the car lightly, you can feel the ring and pinion backlash, but with more force, the metallic clunking starts.

Is this the limited slip clutches?

John.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bergenfelter said:


> For you all who have the dreaded clunking sound coming from the diff, try this (M6 Owners) and post your results:
> 
> 1. Car parked on level surface, engine off.
> 2. Car in 1st gear, parking brake off.
> ...


*Metallic sounds, sound like metal on metal. Something isn't aligned right, or out of tolerance, or a wobble going on. Only way to know is to open it up.

Shinny spots on the gears will indicate abnormal wear. Ya won't know it though until it is examined. The dealer will most probably not open the carrier to look at it. With the problems with the whine, it's pretty much a given replacement. Hard to diagnose without a visual. 

What prompted you to rock your car back and forth? 

If you can hear a meshing just by doing that, something is loose inside the carrier, or even the yoke area and jumping around when shook up. If it does it that easily just by rocking, it has to be really bad while under torque. 

Clutch? I dunno, but even so, there should be no sounds.*


----------

